# Any Moebius Jekyll/Hyde sightings?



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The word is they were reaching state-side last week. (Mid-May realese)


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Have not seen any sightings yet over here in Maryland yet. I am awaiting a bunch of them and hope to see them soon.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Gonna check the LHS tomorrow.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

qtan said:


> Gonna check the LHS tomorrow.


Should be in a few places by now. Kit Kraft in LA told me they had them yesterday, so I know the west coast should have them. Not sure who else at this point.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just have to wait a few days to earn up enough money and to place my order and then I should have them soon!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies
High River, Alberta Canada
1-403-652-5019


----------



## jasoncg1971 (Apr 27, 2004)

I want to thank you all again on purchasing the *Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde* Kit pre-order. I have received in my shipment and am starting the process of dividing the kits up from the cases to meet the orders.

For those of you that purchased the combo pack of the *Dr. Jekyll and Nosferatu* kits, you have a choice. You can either wait for the Nosferatu kit to come in between mid to late June and have both kits shipped together or have the *Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde* kit sent out to you now. It's up to you, just let me know in a return email what you would like done.

Orders should start going out in the next few days. Once orders are filled, an email will be sent out to confirm that your kit has shipped. Thank you once again on your purchase from Gares Designs & Creations. I hope that you decide to do business with us again in the future.

Take care.

*As requested, here are some pictures of what you get. Please note that the pieces are still in the sealed bags and have not been taken out.*














































Thank you for your interest. :thumbsup:


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Dr. Jekyll is in da House!

Stopped by the LHS and there they were on the shelf. I also picked up the Lindberg 1:1 scale Pirate Skull. This is a good day!


----------



## nostalgicguy (May 23, 2007)

Hello this is Ed from www.nostalgicnook.com we just got our Moebius Models Dr. Jekyll as Hyde model kits in stock and ready to order, they are all mint and look great. Enjoy


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Feels like the good ol' days again!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Anybody needs one, look in the Buy-sell forum.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

pre-ordered mine from cultTVman , who as of yesterday had still NOT gotten their shipment in .  
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Like I said, anyone who needs 1, I bought 2 just for people on the forum who couldn't find one. LMK.....


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Pre-ordering is certainly over-rated. As luck has it, the place I pre-ordered looks like they're going to be the last to get them in when everyone else is just buying off the rack.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Apparently, they showed up on the West Coast first, like they should, coming from China and all that....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

F91 said:


> Apparently, they showed up on the West Coast first, like they should, coming from China and all that....


Sorry about that guys! The West Coast gets them about a week before the East Coast. Not much we can do, just the normal progression though shipping. Thanks!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry, It's great!!! BTW, Thanks for putting this kit out, I plan on buying several of your next few offerings!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Six arrived at my hobby shop today!

...I'm in Canada...near Toronto.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

*Hyde near Toronto*

Which Hobby Shop, "in Canada, near Toronto"?

I thought it would be years til it cleared the border.


Thanks :hat:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Northstar Hobbies in Mississauga.

(Hi John...it's me, *origAurora buyer*)

OAB


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Thank You! I thought it might be you...

That vapour trail will be me leaving a carbon footprint all the way to Northstar!

See ya at the con in 2 weeks...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

They were at Wonderfest, Frank had a "Frightning Lightning" version no less, with extra glow parts.....Otto


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Jekyll & Hyde in the building*

Picked up my 2 kits today..TERRIFIC JOB FRANK....so Much for "No mass appeal"..The shop I got mine at had 12 kits, and they sold out within 1 day..and I'm told he has 20 pre-orders at the ready for another "no mass appeal Kit" Moebius is putting out: " The Voyager"...:thumbsup: ..Its great to see that Moebius is doing what Aurora did...TAKING a CHANCE, and It looks like a pretty good bet, that both kits will be reasonably successful..& not from judging the sales of one hobby shop..many are going to carry them, as well as some of the big internet sellers..


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Just got a call from Venture Hobbies in Wheeling, Illinois : My two Jekyls are in!! Unfortunately, I can't get there tonight before they close, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow!! Damn! I'd go to bed now, but I won't be able to get to sleep anyway!!!!! Oh boy, Oh Boy, OH BOY!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got my Dr. Jekyll via priority mail from CultTVMan. Thanks to Frank Winspur and Moebius for making it available again, George Ganzier (our own Dr. G) for supplying what must have been a minty mint looking box and instructions for the reprinting, and Dave Metzner and Scott Johnson for helping bring it all together. A first class job, all! :thumbsup:


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I haven't got my preorders yet, but I couldn't stand waiting any longer and picked one up at Burbank House of Hobbies.

If Frank is out there: Let me just say what an excellent job you've done on this kit! :thumbsup: From the quality of the box to the tight parts fit - I'm so impressed! My hat's off to you too, Dave, cause I know you were a part of this superb production. Anyway, just wanted to say: THANKS! And keep the figure kits coming!

BIG FRANKIE!
BIG FRANKIE! 
BIG FRANKIE!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm a bit confused. I was under the impression that Dave , while at PL, said that this kit would never sell, or something to that effect.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm still waiting for my pre-order. 'Hoping it gets here by Fathers Day.

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

HiWay Hobby in NJ has a shipment!
It looks very natural in with their remaining PL stock.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

F91 said:


> I'm a bit confused. I was under the impression that Dave , while at PL, said that this kit would never sell, or something to that effect.


It wouldn't sell enough to be a wothwhile endeavor for Polar Lights.
Moebius is a smaller operation with a smaller amount of overhead.
So they don't need to move as many units in order to be a success.

Same reason companies like Revell wouldn't touch the stuff the PL was making. Wouldn't generate enough sales to be worth their while.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Trevor. I guess , in hindsight, the Jekyll kit could sell a lot more than some of their other offerings. The price point for Moebius seems higher than PL too.The PL kits usually sold for around 16$, I wonder if PL ever considered pricing a "limited edition" kit like Jekyll for 25$?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

This kit never did much for me...but...since it will help get others kits out I thought it best to order one to help out a bit.
Havent gotten it yet, but if it looks better in person I'll order another too.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

iamweasel said:


> This kit never did much for me...but...since it will help get others kits out I thought it best to order one to help out a bit.
> Havent gotten it yet, but if it looks better in person I'll order another too.


It isn't the most aesthetically satisfying of the Monster Kits, to be sure. And, I was never willing to part with any exorbitant ammount of money in order to be a 'completist'. However, now that we have a reasonably priced re-pop available, I'm very enthused.

- GJS


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Got 'em yesterday in mail from Burbank HOH and I really like 'em. I'll be customizing the head a bit. Superb job on the kit and the beautiful "longbox". 

There was a wonderful smell when I opened one of the boxes.

It does seem like "yesterday once more....." (I will always love you Karen Carpenter....)


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Burbank's came through with mine yesterday too. 

Ahhhh that scent. There's a word for it:

Auroroma


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

got mine in from cultTVman yesterday . looking at all the cool resin parts that are coming out i'll need to get at least 2 more . 
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just thought I would post this here as well......

Hi guys! 

My shipment of Moebius' Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde has finally arrived and I have 23 avalible. (I HAD to take one for myself! )

Please check out my web site for more information under "New Arrivals".

http://www.freewebs.com/monsterhobbies/

Thank you again!

Trevor Ursulescu
Crypt Keeper of Monster Hobbies


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Mine from CultTVman came in today's mail. I haven't opened the box yet... I may just let the kids 'give' it to me for Fathers Day.

- GJS


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I am finding out how much it costs to ship, regular mail, these kits. 

Canada Post wants $10.25 for land inside of Canada. Amazing since I mailed out a book in 1995 and it cost me $5.00.

Anyway, my kits are going for $21.00 US. If interested, let me know, ok?


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Why wait till it hits your local hobby shop?
I ordered mine from megahobby.com on a Thursday and it came to my door the following Monday. 
Thumbs up for fast service at MegaHobby!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mine arrived from Steve CultTVman yesterday. Happy.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Got my 2 from Cultman yesterday! Thanks Steve!

I never thought I'd have the chance to have this kit again. Friggin glory days man!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

It's safe to say this is one of the most popular items I have ever sold. I always thought this was one kit that would never sell, but I am happy to be proven wrong.

The add-on items have also proven popular. I've sold out of NightOwl's base, Posthumous's Invisible Man conversion, and Cult of Personality's March head and Mouth Inserts. More are on the way.

Thanks for all the support!
Steve


----------



## COPO (Aug 16, 2005)

I just recieved my 3 Jekyll kits From Culttvman. 2 regular kits and one glow kit #76. Thanks a ton Steve!!

Also hats off to Frank at Moebius for producing such a great kit. Very thorough reproduction. Really brings back memories of many years gone by.

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Other than Kaiju, I'm not much of a monster modeler myself, but I bought the Mr. Hyde, and will be ordering the Voyager, just to make sure that the Seaview sees the light of day.

Anything to support the cause.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

rat salad said:


> Why wait till it hits your local hobby shop?
> I ordered mine from megahobby.com on a Thursday and it came to my door the following Monday.
> Thumbs up for fast service at MegaHobby!


I remember when I ordered Satan's Crate from Mega. I called in a phone order in the afternoon and the kit was on my porch-step when I got home from work THE NEXT DAY!

Obviously a buyer can't expect that with every order, but you get the picture.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I thought I read somewhere about an after-market mouth insert for J&H.
Any lincs?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Try Cult TV man.

I saw some in my eariler Aurora search today.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> It's safe to say this is one of the most popular items I have ever sold. I always thought this was one kit that would never sell, but I am happy to be proven wrong.
> 
> The add-on items have also proven popular. I've sold out of NightOwl's base, Posthumous's Invisible Man conversion, and Cult of Personality's March head and Mouth Inserts. More are on the way.
> 
> ...


 Steve, I want to order some models and other stuff from your store site but I can't get in. The store pages are will not load for me. Has this been an issue for you? Are others experiencing this problem too?

Geoff


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Best way to deal with any issues is email....


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I am out of the mouth inserts at the moment.. hope to have more soon!

Steve


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Geoff,

In case you're still having trouble getting on the site, you still ought to at least be able to SEE what's being offered! Here ya go:










The Frederick March head from Cult of Personality










The Un-painted March Head.










The Kit head with the TEETH insert -plus- the nameplate










The Barrymore Silent version HYDE Head.









The Invisible Man conversion with bandaged head...









And with the visible Claude Rains head.

Order Here: http://www.culttvman.biz/

- GJS

P.S. I still think someone oughta make a Jerry Lewis Nutty Professor Conversion!


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*Dr. J*

I rec'd my kit a few days ago from CultTVman and also ordered the additional after market pieces - teeth and bookcase, etc.

The kit looks really good. Castings look great, box looks great. Should be a fun build...when I get some time. I think I may even add a wall next to the bookcase with a window, but we'll see.

Glad to have the kit.

Regards,
Fred DeRuvo


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I know you guys don't like to order from me, but I do have 22 of these kits, just so you know. 

Best of luck to you Cult!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Someone does have a resin Jerry Lewis on eBait lately. Less expensive styrene is better though.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

oh yeah...











....da Bookcase!










- GJS


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I got a Hyde in the mail yesterday from Trevor Ursulescu. Got to admit considering when he mailed it, over a weekend and another country, it got here pretty quickly. Pretty near as good as Mr. McFeeley !! Well, almost anyhow. :roll:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Dab. I do my best...as well as the fine folks at Canada Post.


----------

